# Okay..thats it, TT has gone.. **UPDATED WITH PICS**



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

For those who followed my last thread, well it's here. Waiting for me at the dealer. Setting off at lunch time for my 70 mile trip to Porsche heaven and it looks like the weather may hold which is a bonus.

Pics to follow this evening all being well, but it might be one of those nights where I end up sitting in the car in my pyjamas!  

I'm feeling a bit nervous right now and didn't sleep at all last night. So, I'm pacing the house waiting for my lift to the dealer. This is making it worse!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Enjoy.

I know this feeling well (more's the pity :wink: )

I've got to wait till Friday 12th which seems an age away


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

So what did you do with your TT in the end?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> I know this feeling well (more's the pity :wink: )
> 
> I've got to wait till Friday 12th which seems an age away


Try November


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Pics 8)


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
We want pics.............


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy.
> ...


Why November? A delay?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Pics are coming guyz.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

ResB said:


> Pics are coming guyz.


Too busy driving/looking/cleaning :wink: 8)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

ResB said:


> Pics are coming guyz.


Taking pics would be the last thing on my mind. :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Here you go guyz and galz, some pics for ya.  And it's gorgeous, some of the best lines and hips you'll ever wanna see.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Absolutely GORGEOUS

nuff said


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS
> 
> nuff said


Couldn't agree more 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sweet love those wheels Enjoy


----------

